
Telegram ordered to hand over encryption keys to Russian authorities - snag
https://threatpost.com/telegram-ordered-to-hand-over-encryption-keys-to-russian-authorities/130581/
======
fghtr
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16631739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16631739)

